

One Millionth Tower, an interactive documentary in HTML5 - pak
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/11/one-millionth-tower/

======
pak
For those trying to use the arrow keys to walk around the 3D environment, and
finding their browser window tries to scroll instead, WASD seems to also
better for me on Chrome.

